# On-line wholesale DVD purchases???



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Have any of you guys ever ordered a DVD from one of the many online reatilers claiming to be wholesalers? This site looks a bit hokey and the prices are so low they are scary but I had to ask. 

What are your opinions? Do you have a good on-line retailer you use?

http://www.thedvdwholesalelist.com/


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... seems a bit suspicious indeed. 

Maybe someone will give them 3 bucks, order a few movies and see if they are for real.


----------

